# Bach's Toccatas



## DTut

HI, I've always liked these often robust works from early in his career. In fact, many of his earlier solo works are rather free form and different from his more structured pieces that came later. I like both but these Tocattas are just fun to listen to. 

Is anyone playing any of the 7 Tocattas currently and what is your opinion of them in general or a specific one. 

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Air

Well I played the e minor Toccata (BWV 914) last year and it's just lovely. The rhapsodic opening is perfect as a "prelude" since the style is loose and comfortable for the fingers and the brain - essentially a great warmup to a great piece. At least it's far more comfortable than most of the preludes from the WTC and English/French Suites - if you know what I mean!

I think that the _Adagio_ is one of the coolest parts of the piece. It's really Bach improvising and experimenting with the juxtaposition of different chords and scales. The buildup to the ending of the section (the culmination of everything before the fugue) is pure aural bliss - not too hard to execute but some of the "biggest" Bach there is out there. The modulations are sprawling yet not at all uncomfortable to play.

The fugue is a real challenge and a good piece to burn in front of both judges and an audience. Most pianists play it at lightening speed - and I remember several recitals in which I even lost myself amidst all the rapid fingerings! So beware. Thank God it's only in 2 voices though, any more and it would have been impossible to manage. Trust me, if someone plays one of the big Chopin or Liszt pieces, you'll have no problem matching up to them in terms of technical bravura here - it's just that you gotta make sure you can do it before you get yourself in a jumble (both figuratively and literally).

I really like a more 'Romantic' approach to this piece (not a crime I hope!), perhaps someone like Gould:






I also really enjoy the fugue of the c minor Toccata, particularly the fresh (and may I say, cool!) way Argerich takes it here:


----------



## Moraviac

I'm a piano player, but if I would learn to play the organ too, it would be in the first place for Bach's toccata's and fugues.


----------



## DTut

Air said:


> Well I played the e minor Toccata (BWV 914) last year and it's just lovely. The rhapsodic opening is perfect as a "prelude" since the style is loose and comfortable for the fingers and the brain - essentially a great warmup to a great piece. At least it's far more comfortable than most of the preludes from the WTC and English/French Suites - if you know what I mean!
> 
> I think that the _Adagio_ is one of the coolest parts of the piece. It's really Bach improvising and experimenting with the juxtaposition of different chords and scales. The buildup to the ending of the section (the culmination of everything before the fugue) is pure aural bliss - not too hard to execute but some of the "biggest" Bach there is out there. The modulations are sprawling yet not at all uncomfortable to play.
> 
> The fugue is a real challenge and a good piece to burn in front of both judges and an audience. Most pianists play it at lightening speed - and I remember several recitals in which I even lost myself amidst all the rapid fingerings! So beware. Thank God it's only in 2 voices though, any more and it would have been impossible to manage. Trust me, if someone plays one of the big Chopin or Liszt pieces, you'll have no problem matching up to them in terms of technical bravura here - it's just that you gotta make sure you can do it before you get yourself in a jumble (both figuratively and literally).
> 
> I really like a more 'Romantic' approach to this piece (not a crime I hope!), perhaps someone like Gould:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also really enjoy the fugue of the c minor Toccata, particularly the fresh (and may I say, cool!) way Argerich takes it here:


I'm running to get the Argerich interpretation. I have Gould which is good and in stark contrast to Angela Hewitt who plays too smoothly for these works IMHO. The rhapsodic opening of 914 is great and reminds me of the first part of the 996 emin Lute suite which wanders freely but is also forceful. Thanks for the info. I'm going to investigate more.

Moraviac, let us know if you start playing Bach on the organ. I'm sure it will sound majestic.

Dave


----------



## Moraviac

DTut said:


> Moraviac, let us know if you start playing Bach on the organ. I'm sure it will sound majestic.
> 
> Dave


I will!  Thanks for the trust, I hope I'm worth it 

I especially like the famous Toccata and Fugue in D minor (BWV 565) even though some say it's not by Bach but by one of his contemporaries, and the Fantasie and Fugue in G moll (BWV 542). Amazing chords in the latter, Bach was far ahead of his time.


----------



## gurthbruins

Air said:


> I really like a more 'Romantic' approach to this piece (not a crime I hope!), perhaps someone like Gould:


I don't know anything more romantic than Bach -
so no crime!! and Gould is a law unto himself: one of my favourite geniuses of all time, in all spheres..


----------



## DTut

Yes, I'm a confirmed Gould fan. I also have Angela Hewitt's interpretation which is OK but it's usually the first artist I hear that defines how it should go. Any comments on AH's approach to the Toccatas? 

Dave


----------



## kv466

I only find it comical when I read something along the lines of good, ol' Angie having played it a certain way or chosen to do it her way. The way she plays it is strictly limited by her own inabilities and the same goes for any other pianist. Murray P. has mad talent on the board and does many composers justice yet his Bach is pure crud. And, no, I am not saying that no one else can execute these works properly other than the Canadian Master...just look at this guy:






He does it just fine.


----------



## Guest

I have a guitar transcription of BWV 914--it's brutally hard, especially the fugal last movement.


----------



## DTut

Wonder who did that transcription? The Lute Suites and violin son/part are challenging enough let alone these keyboard pieces. Love to hear that some time.


----------

